# fishing



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

i will be on the east side of sakakawea next weekend. this will be my 1st time on this lake. is there any tips someone could give me so i dont get skunked. what im really looking for is type of bait i should use and maybe some type of presentaion slow fast jig ect.. THANKS. :withstupid:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You'll love the lake. Lately catching fish is the easy part, catching bigger fish is more of the challenge.

The most common way to fish is with bottom bouncers and live bait rigs or spinners. Most people go with longer leaders, say 4-6'. You could get away with just using crawlers but some of the bigger fish are coming on leeches as well. Get some Gulp Crawlers as it's easy to run out of bait up there at times.

I normally don't fish the east end after the spring so I don't have much east end summer experience. What landing do you plan to fish out of?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Not sure about anything yet. All I know now is I will be staying at Garrison. One question how do I become a member?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Member info:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/join.php

Although it's a big lake and that can be intimidating, with some persistance you will catch fish....unless the lake is glass.


----------

